# How best to add a fence to a 4x36" belt / disc combination sander



## woodify (Sep 22, 2012)

I bought a 4"x36" belt and 4" disc combination sander similar to this one:
Bench Top Combination 4" x 36" Belt and 6" Disc Sander









While sanding a 10" long curved edge on my project i figured things could be alot easlier if there was a fence to hold the piece at 90 degrees to the belt sander. Has anyone made a fence for their belt /disc combination sander? Or have you seen a photo or plans for one?

I've searched around the site and have not been able to find one.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Put the table on the belt sander instead of the disc sander and use the miter gauge. I assume you can do that with your sander as both my Hitachi and Grizz are configured that way.


----------



## woodify (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. However my table doesn't mount on the belt section 
I'm looking for the fence to go along the belt and around the front egde of the belt sander for sanding curves.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry


----------



## SawTooth1953 (May 7, 2009)

Maybe start with something like a 3-sided box to support it.


----------

